# Halo 3 (xbox360) at best buy.ca



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

So I was on the best buy (.ca) web site and I see halo 3 for the 360 available November 30 2007 on the splash page in the entertainment section. 

Isnt that a bit premature to start advertising already?

Its not even this Christmas.

I f I recal the last halo got pushed back a few times, I dont know dosnt seem right to me.

shoe


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

That does seem quite premature. They probably want you to preorder as a big money grab.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

ya they can grab my ass I got Halo2 the day it came out without pre ordering actually there were plenty available days and weeks after but it wasnt an xmas release either limiting consols i can understand limiting a games release is ridiculous how many dvds can you burn in an hour bill?

shoe


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

shoe said:


> ya they can grab my ass I got Halo2 the day it came out without pre ordering actually there were plenty available days and weeks after but it wasnt an xmas release either limiting consols i can understand limiting a games release is ridiculous how many dvds can you burn in an hour bill?
> 
> shoe


Punctuation is your friend.


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

Bill Gates himself told the medias that the PS3 will get Halo3 in the face at launch time (which is November 17th I believe)...


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Punctuation is your friend.


yatheycangrabmyassIgotHalo2thedayitcameoutwithoutpreorderingactually therewere plentyavailabledaysandweeksafterbutitwasntanxmasreleaseeither limiting consolsicanunderstandlimitingagamesreleaseisridiculoushowmanydvds canyouburninanhourbill?

*WHAT?*


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Bill Gates himself told the medias that the PS3 will get Halo3 in the face at launch time (which is November 17th I believe)...


the ps3 is coming out november of this year, halo won't be released until 2007.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Dang it, I still haven't played Halo 2... mostly because there is no PC/Mac port of it. I might have to buy one of these Xbox thingies just for Halo 2 and 3.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Halo and Halo 2 on the original XBox deserve their status as highly rated games.

Kosh, the price of the original XBox has come down to 1/3 of what it used to be, and that's new and with a warranty.


----------

